# What is a good weight gainer?



## brblol70 (Jan 13, 2010)

Hi

I'm sorry if this has been asked before but the search doesn't return relevant results..

I find it very hard to gain weight. I need a good weight gainer in terms of value for money, taste, and quality.

Can anyone recommend one for me that is available on UK websites

Thanks in advance


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

I have tried a lot of weight gainers and not really seen much results miby just stick with normal whey but just add more. But if your after a weight gainer then miby usn muscle fuel anobolic would be woth a try its the only one that tasted decent and i saw a little gain miby due to the creatine in it! think it's pricy aswell.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

OPTIMUM serious masshttp://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Optimum-Nutrition-Serious-Mass-Strawberry-5-4Kg_W0QQitemZ330371532246QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Health_Beauty_Vitamins_Supplements?hash=item4cebad85d6


----------



## superfly6973 (Jul 3, 2009)

Yeah I find it really hard to put on weight eat a hell of a lot but no joy. Train three times a week eat lots of protien, carbs etc finding it hard to gain any tips please?


----------



## peach924 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes same ive lost weight by not eating enough carbs, especially wheat products as i am gluten intolerant.

Do you guys know what i can eat instead to maintain a healthly weight as i have started training again and finding it difficult to tone up, add muscle and i am just becoming too skinny


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

CNP pro mass


----------



## frowningbudda (Dec 16, 2008)

Oats, extra virgin olive oil, eggs, peanut butter.

Using Extreme Mass at the minute and its not that heavy on the

belly - letting me eat more


----------



## peach924 (Oct 14, 2009)

what is that? Im trying to eat more red meat and leafy green veg


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

Mutant Mass (plenty of carbs, plenty of calories)


----------



## Virgo83 (Jul 19, 2009)

bigkiwi said:


> Mutant Mass (plenty of carbs, plenty of calories)


 x 2 Mutant mass is 525 calories for a small 2 scoop serving with water. Tastes nice too (strawberry and banana) recommended serving is 4 scoops which is 1050 cals :thumbup1:


----------



## douglas (Apr 9, 2009)

BSN True mass (3 scoops of this = 640 calories, and thats before you add to it)

then add 100g oats, 20ml olive oil, 3 eggs and 1pint milk.

a few of them a day and you'll gain weight mate


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

bigkiwi said:


> Mutant Mass (plenty of carbs, plenty of calories)


Plenty of Sugar


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

150g of oats + 250g cottage cheese + 30g WPC + 20ml of olive oil / sesame oil + water /-)

mix in the blender and takie two of them to work , best gainer ever


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.jbc-nutrition.co.uk/was-3899jbc-lean-xtreme-4kg-1195-p.asp

I have the banana best tasting supplement Ive tasted just like milk shake plenty of cals plenty of protein.

Im a hard gainer I think the secret to putting on weight is eating EVER 2-3 hours throughout the day.

Keep your daily protein high.

Follow 1.8g of protein per lb of body weight.

Like other people have said add oats to your weight gainer it really does do the trick.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> CNP pro mass


^^^ x2

You gotta eat plenty tho aswell, it dont perform miracles lol


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Just add 100g of oats to your whey shake & 2 tbsp of EVOO.



miczelx said:


> 150g of oats + 250g cottage cheese + 30g *WPC* + 20ml of olive oil / sesame oil + water /-)
> 
> mix in the blender and takie two of them to work , best gainer ever


What is WPC?


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

whey protein concentrate mate


----------



## special k (Jul 26, 2009)

ive used pro mass

it blends really well...nice and thick, thats good

but stick it in a shaker and its lumpy as hell thats not

i changed to making my own

50g whey

50g maltodextrin

100g oats

teaspoon peanut butter

400ml whole milk

tastes really nice but again you wil need a blender:beer:


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

those small jars of baby food,have one with every meal.I Never tried this but i hear it works well.


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh lol, cheers.


----------



## leafman (Feb 8, 2009)

special k said:


> ive used pro mass
> 
> it blends really well...nice and thick, thats good
> 
> ...


Thats right that, i use blender as it mixes turd in shaker


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Reflex instant mass and boditronics mass attack have both got pretty decent ingredients. Not full of sugar.

I make my own now though. Works out much cheaper.

350 mls whole milk

50g ready brek

Massive blob of natty peanut butter

2 scoops of nutrisport 90+ choc

Tastes like a snickers in a glass.


----------



## Mareth (Dec 13, 2009)

I posted a similar question and most people recommended Boditronics Mass Attack - bought 4kg of it from www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk for just under £40 which is far cheaper than most other products. It tastes just like milkshake and is made with oats etc not filled with sugar.


----------



## natch97 (Oct 28, 2009)

Think i might need to get on some of this stuff but will i put on loadsa fat


----------

